# Any tips for hearing quartets from quintets?



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I would like to be able to hear the difference between string quartets/quintets and piano quartets/quintets! It's just hard! Any tips are welcome


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Well, it depends on the type of quintet. If it's a piano or clarinet quintet, for example, then the extra instrument sticks out like a sore thumb: the piano usually serves as the foundation, either in an almost concertante role or more of a "continuo" role where it serves as accompaniment to the strings; whereas a clarinet is usually right at the center of attention. Look at Mozart's Clarinet Quintet for example. The strings come in and announce the first theme, and the clarinet comes in as a response. The music ends up as a kind of back and forth, the strings play and develop a theme, and the clarinet counterbalances it with its own response. 

String quintets are a little trickier, but it's usually either a viola or cello that's being doubled. If it's a cello, I usually just pay attention for extra low end; with a viola quintet I usually try and pay attention to the more detailed inner voices.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

With only strings it's easier said than done! Even a string trio like the Divertimento by Mozart is wonderful to just listen to and can sound not much different than a quartet, f.ex. Mozart no. 16.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Actually comparing Mozart's k 563 trio to k 428 quartet was a good idea to really hear the difference  That should mean that comparing k 499 quartet to k 593 quintet should do the same trick!


----------

